
Warning: very difficult to unsubscribe from Economist Magazine - mark_l_watson
My personal experience: signed up for an inexpensive trial and I am having difficulties canceling. No web interface apparently, you must email customer service.
======
DanBC
Are you in the UK? Tell Trading Standards. This feels like a breach of The
Consumer Contracts (Information, Cancellation and Additional Charges)
Regulations 2013

[http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2013/3134/part/3/made](http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2013/3134/part/3/made)

~~~
mark_l_watson
I am in the US

~~~
jlgaddis
The nuclear option -- but the one that has always seemed to quickly take care
of the issue when nothing else would -- is calling the credit card company and
initiating a chargeback.

Pro-tip: always read the fine print when signing up for "free" trials,
_especially_ when you have to provide billing info up front.

------
dazc
Seems to be a common theme, the Times is also very hard to get away from.
Shows a lack of confidence in their product - unlike prime and netflix which
are very easy to cancel.

------
gregjor
I sent an email and got a reply in two days confirming cancellation. Not very
difficult.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Didn’t work for me. I will try SMS route next.

------
celticninja
Really? Im sure I was able to cancel and renew easily using their SMS system.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks, I will try that. I used email.

